# Need a second opinion on making a way to hang deer in the garage..



## Tall Hat (Oct 3, 2011)

I was considering using an eyebolt threaded into a joist so I could use some rope and a gambrel easy. wanted to see if anyone else has done something any better that I wont be worried about pulling free.


----------



## HunterNate (Sep 18, 2012)

I've done that exact same set up in my garage and never had a problem.


----------



## Tall Hat (Oct 3, 2011)

How did you tie your rope off Nate?


----------



## striker34 (Jun 8, 2007)

If you can attach a small boat winch near by, makes it real easy to hoist them up.


----------



## pumpkin19 (Sep 5, 2012)

I did the eye bolt with a pully and a hand winch never an issue a buddy hung an I beam from his joist with an electir winch he picked up from harbor frieght its nice you can slide the deer when your cutting


----------



## iluvgear1 (May 9, 2011)

FWIW Block out the area between the joists and put your hook, eye bolt, whatever into the blocking. This will give you a few more inches of lifting space which can be in short supply in some garages. You could also hang a pulley from the blocking, another pulley on the ceiling next to the wall, and the previously mentioned boat winch at a comfortable height on the wall. Could also hang a block and tackle from blocking and mount a cleat on the ceiling at least eight feet away. Hoist the deer and put a step ladder under the cleat, climb up and tie off. This keeps the tag end of the line out of the way while you work. Good luck, now go get something to hang!


----------



## Tall Hat (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks guys. I hope I get a reason to use it. I'm gonna try blocking between 2 joists and go from there.


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

You can get yourself a Gambrel with a 2-1 pulley system cuts the weight you are lifting in half, Mine also has a spot to lock the rope in place so that you don't have to tie it off. I just hang mine off of a bike hook in the garage, only height issue is while skinning and the rack is on the floor, but once it is caped and you hack the head off you are all good.


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

This is the one that I have and use several times a year for mine and other guys deer.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunt...sts-scales/_/N-1100182&WTz_l=SEO;cat104350680


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

Tall Hat said:


> Thanks guys. I hope I get a reason to use it. I'm gonna try blocking between 2 joists and go from there.


The more joist you tie into the stronger it will be, get a 150, 175lb deer and start pulling down the lbs add up quick!


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

Get a boat wench, 300lb rated pulley, attach it to the eye bolt, and screw the bolt into the joist. Cheapest, easiest, and as effective as you need


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

It can be done very easily, but keep in mind that the bottom chord of most engineered roof trusses is designed as a tension member and not really meant to be loaded. I know most people store stuff up there but it is not recommended.

Anyway, I would use a 2 ply 2x6 on edge ( ll ) that would span at least 2 trusses. With this on top of the bottom chord, you will have another 3-1/3" to work with. An eye bolt to hook a pulley (or multiple pulley system) to and a second tie off location on the wall and you should be good to go. 

As others have said, a boat winch on the wall, with the rope going up to the ceiling line and then over to your anchor would work too. Just make sure your anchor won't slide sideways with the change in force direction. 

Mitch


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

I have a chain & hook around a rafter...Another chain & pulley with rope to the grambrel...Tie the rope off to my bumper hitch & hoist the deer up 
with my truck...Stand on a ladder & hook the grambrel to the hook...Back up the truck & wa-la its a hangin.
No more bear huggin deer with hair all over you & no more pinched fingers.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

I use the scuttle hole and attached a 2x6 across the top of diagonal bracing of the truss. ran a I bolt through and attached my hoist. Use 2 pulleys with the lower riding pully being a locking pully. Now you don't need a winch as its a cinch to lift and locks where ever you leave it. When done pull it up through the scuttle hole and close the lid.

(I do not have a fold down ladder in my access)


----------



## Hwthunter (Oct 13, 2010)

Let's see some pictures


----------



## HunterNate (Sep 18, 2012)

Get yourself one of these! 

Well worth the $20.

http://www.farmandfleet.com/product...me-gambrel-with-hoist-combo.html#.UIm3BMXA_DU


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

If you can, I would prefer a chain around the whole joist to hook into, rather than drill through it


----------

